# Californians



## Brenda-A (Jan 7, 2013)

I wish I could go but can't. Hope you have fun!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I am having a hard time deciding where to go.  I am either going to Del Mar to visit and watch or going to Pasadena to the huge grooming show that is also this weekend. I want a new dryer and a real grooming table, so that is the place to go get one. Plus, I can see all the cool grooms. So, that's the dilemma. I think I will end up at the grooming show:
Groom & Kennel Expo

check out the schedule for Saturday - it looks fun!!!!!!!!
http://www.groomexpo.com/gke12/schedule.html

And Sun morning is the standard poodle demo!!
Bread & Butter Grooming:
Standard Poodle

By Kathy Rose

Kathy shares her tips on smooth scissoring techniques for the everyday groomer. Kathy will show you how to achieve a show-worthy Poodle clip easily and timely by combining clippering and scissoring for the perfect finish. Watch as she transforms the everyday Poodle into a smoothly scissored pet that you would be proud to send walking out of your salon. Don’t miss the chance to see this informative Poodle demo with the woman who judges the best of the best.

plus I have been told there are great deals on dryers and such and I can try them out.

edit:
oooo....I just checked. There are 16 standard poodles at Del Mar! That's a lot. what to do, what to do.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

outwest said:


> I am having a hard time deciding where to go.  I am either going to Del Mar to visit and watch or going to Pasadena to the huge grooming show that is also this weekend. I want a new dryer and a real grooming table, so that is the place to go get one. Plus, I can see all the cool grooms. So, that's the dilemma. I think I will end up at the grooming show:
> Groom & Kennel Expo
> 
> check out the schedule for Saturday - it looks fun!!!!!!!!
> ...


I definitely vote for the Groom Expo! I wish I lived closer! There are so many seminars I want to attend and oh my… all the vendors!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Outwest, we are leaving around 10:30 from Montclair, we are taking a Prius and have 4 people so far but we can squeeze in 1 more if you want to join us!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Oh, shoot. I work tomorrow.  Otherwise I would certainly take you up on the offer! I think I will go to the grooming expo on Saturday (or maybe the show- hmmm). We have been to two dog shows in the last several weekends (a UKC and an AKC). On Sunday I have to fly to Tucson for a week long conference for work leaving all my pups in the hands of my mother and husband, but I know they will take good care of them (I have to work to pay for their food ). 

There has been two weeks off from my conformation class. Now I won't be at next weeks because I'll be in Arizona. 

sigh- work always gets in the way of fun, doesn't it? 

Have a great time and report back please!
Mischief, you practically live around the corner from me. I am looking forward to meeting a poodleforum person in real life sometime soon.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

I want to go to the dog show but tomorrow I have to work. Aarrgghh! 

Will there be a toy poodle show on Saturday somewhere in San Diego?


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I think that's the Del Mar show they are talking about - Friday to Sunday.

Del Mar Fairgrounds : Silver Bay Kennel Club Dog Show - February 22 - 24, 2013


N2M: Are the Toys showing on Friday only? Can't find the schedule for poodles. Thanks.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Schnauzerpoodle, I don't know, I am meeting Misha's breeder there today so she can evaluate her better, see if she is show worthy! 

I will for sure find out today and report back this evening 

We have to sneak Misha in because only dogs showing are allowed. 

I will take pictures!


----------



## Brenda-A (Jan 7, 2013)

N2Mischief: If you by any chance see some toy breeders who breed red, apricot, cafe au lait, or cream, can you please give me their contact info. I am searching for a Teddy's sister.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Sure! I will keep my eye out!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I think N2M's breeder breeds cream but hers will have really nice black points. 

Thanks N2M. Looking forward to all the pictures and good luck with Misha's evaluation.


----------



## Brenda-A (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks!

Misha looks adorable. I realize that as long as they are healthy the nose color doesn't matter. Plus all poodles look adorable. 

I really wish I could go, but today I'm stuck at work. Teddy's dad is busy this weekend, so we cant take the drive to go.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

getting ready to leave


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

FYI....
Today is Toy Dog Fanciers Club Show(Feb.22) see Akc events calendar
Tomorrow is the All Breed Silver Bay Kennel Club Show(Feb23)
Both shows are in the same location (Del Mar Fairgrounds) 
SATURDAY FEB. 23;
According to schedule: Toy Poodles 9:30am Ring11 (12 entered)
Min. Poodles 10:40am Ring 11(14 entered)
Standard Poodles 12:55pm Ring 11 (16 entered)

Judge is Janice Pardue (She also will be judging BIS!) 
BIS time not up yet?
Taken from Silver Bay Kennel Club website


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

For some reason the schedule on line is wrong. Today at 1:00 pm was toy poodles and tomorrow at 1:00 pm is standards. The show was very small. 

Brenda-A, there were no red poodles, there was one apricot but her color looked more cream with a bit of apricot on her ears and down her back. I didn't think that was what you were looking for. 

Schnauzerpoodle is right, my breeder breeds creams but they will all have dark points. She also breeds blacks, whites, and silvers.

She looked at Misha. Says she looks good! Her face is a little small, and again she needs to grow. But she thinks she just may make it. She loves her pigment. We will reassess in a month or so. I don't know if I have brain problems or what, but I realized Misha is 4 months not 5, so that gives her more time to grow  When we put Misha down in a pen at the show she was very scared and tucked her tail and wanted me. Shows me I need to start getting her out and used to stuff. Can't have tucked tails in the show ring!

I bought a Chris Christiansen Butter comb, and some of the spray on conditioner you all talk about...Ice on Ice. I also bought two show leads. 

I am going to go to the grooming expo on sunday and look at force dryers! Getting serious now! lol


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

The reason the show you went to today was small is because it was a Specialty Show not the big show which is Silver Bay Kennel Club Show for which judging starts on Sat & ends with BIS (I think on Sunday) !!!! Glad to hear Misha got a good review! Good Luck!
Agility & Obedience is 1st thing in the A.M. tomorrow! Lots of dogs!!!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I was actually thinking of going again tomorrow. It only took me about 1 hour 45 minutes to get there. Then I had to come home in rush hour traffic! 4 hours later we were home and I decided I dont need to go tomorrow! lol

I could tell Misha had to pee on the way home. No way to pull over, so my daughter got her out of her bag, put a piddle pad on the floor of the car and told her to piddle. I was so surprised she did! What a smart girl!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I am glad you went, Mischief.  I have to admit the first thing I thought about was, "Ooooh, she will be coming home in Friday rush hour, I hope she takes the 15!" LOL No mind, you are home now.

This weekend are the big shows, 16 standard poodles! I am going to the groom expo tomorrow. I plan to buy a table and maybe a dryer. 

At 4 months old, Misha has lots of time to grow.  I am glad her breeder liked her! She sure is adorable in her pictures. Jazz was not very bold when I took him to a show the first time. We've been working on it and he is better.  

Now, I need to figure out if it will be a big no no to take Jazz to the grooming show.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Outwest: we thought about traffic on the 5, so we started to cut across to the 15, then I turned on my trusty Garmin, and told it to take me home. Well we turned and turned and turned and suddenly we were getting on the 5! Silly Garmin! Oh well.

It said on the dog show website dogs that weren't showing werent allowed in, and we just walked in with Misha and no one said anything. I don't know about the groom show. We will be leaving Misha home for that one!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

We're leaving pretty soon. At 1 pm is the poodle groom competition! I'll take pictures.  I bet I can sneek him in because he's a poodle and they might think he is in the competition.  I want to take him for the experience of the hubbub of it all.


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

All this talk about force dryers is making me want one that much more!!! !!!

Rebecca


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

We went to the grooming show. Apparently, it was for trade people only and we barely got in! It isn't open to the public generally. Still it was fun seeing all the poodles and other grooms. I thought of Leroy because a bunch of people were grooming their poodles in beddlington terrier cuts. I bought a fabulous pin brush from Greyhound made in Germany and some new slickers (a little one, a big one and one with long tines), a couple of bottles of spray, a waterproof apron and rubberbands. The prices were terrific (probably why they didn't want the public there). I did not buy a table because they were all the hydraulic ones special for shops. I will order a portable one instead. It was fun.


----------



## Brenda-A (Jan 7, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> For some reason the schedule on line is wrong. Today at 1:00 pm was toy poodles and tomorrow at 1:00 pm is standards. The show was very small.
> 
> Brenda-A, there were no red poodles, there was one apricot but her color looked more cream with a bit of apricot on her ears and down her back. I didn't think that was what you were looking for.
> 
> ...


Thank you for looking out thought


----------

